# Java VM file encoding von CP1252 auf ISO-8859-1 ändern



## myFrank (28. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

wie stelle ich das file encoding der VM von CP1252 auf ISO-8859-1 um? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...

Frank


----------



## Guest (29. Nov 2004)

Nachfolgend die Lösung:  :idea:

Die Umstellung des File Encoding habe ich für den Einsatz des CMS openCms benötigt. Dazu wird unter anderem auch Tomcat verwendet. Das Setup von openCms bricht wegen unterschiedlicher Character Sets ab. 

Es muss eine Environment-Variable CATALINA_OPTS="-Dfile.encoding=ISO-8859-1" erstellt werden. Dadurch wird Tomcat beim Start angewiesen den Character Set ISO-8859-1 zu verwenden. Es gibt noch andere Lösungen, die aber nur bei der Erstinstallation greifen.

Frank


----------

